

Earth from space, captured by a digital camera tied to a balloon - petercooper
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1260323/British-aerospace-enthusiast-takes-NASA-style-photographs-using-helium-balloon-pocket-camera.html

======
rosser
I used to work with a couple of guys who got HAM licenses specifically to
build one of these. I think their design involved remotely releasing the
camera, rather than waiting for the balloon to burst, but the broad strokes
are the same. Unfortunately, the project ended up being all talk, but it made
for some fantastic geeking over lunch.

